# NSW 9/06 Norah Head Kingies



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Woke up at 6h30 and had a spur of the moment decision to go fish, weather looked good and was awake anyway. Launched round 8Am and headed for the bull, hoping to get some of the winter kings hanging around there. 
As I reached the spot something grabbed hold of the soft plastic dangling behind me and peeled of line without stopping. Strange for a king a thought, usually when this happens the fight is over in about 3 seconds when it gets to the rocks below but this one just kept on taking line and almost spooled me. Most probably a mac tuna or something I thought, anyway after about 10 minutes the kingy showed itself and I could tail grab and get it on board.
As I had no ice with me, I decided to head back as to not let the fish spoil, hooked up another two smaller models on the way back, released to grow a little bigger.
It went 78cm largest one so far for me so far. Caught on Squidgy pro shad in white lightning colour, 15lbs leader.








Cheers
Tonie


----------



## bjfisherman (May 21, 2013)

Great fish. Wish we had that action in melbourne.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

That's a great outcome for a quickie Tonie


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice one Tonie. Good decision to get back before the fish spoiled too. Would be a shame to waste it.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

My last two trips out the bull I got Zip. Well done.


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks guys.



rawprawn said:


> My last two trips out the bull I got Zip. Well done.


Also had a couple of dry runs there lately but they seem to be back in force now.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

toni have you ever fished bird island? i spent half my childhood at budgewoi and always looked out at bird island. now i wonder what would've been as i didn't fish back then just surfed. but i think big hoodlums would patrol the washes around the island and it looks deep too with great ledges and even worth a LBG mission.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

SLB said:


> toni have you ever fished bird island? i spent half my childhood at budgewoi and always looked out at bird island. now i wonder what would've been as i didn't fish back then just surfed. but i think big hoodlums would patrol the washes around the island and it looks deep too with great ledges and even worth a LBG mission.


Yes also wondered bout Bird island, looks good from the charts.









cheers
kp


----------



## mikehorbacz (Jan 16, 2013)

Do any of us central coast guys ever get together for a fish? I'd be super keen to head out with a bunch of AKFF members for a local bash.


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

SLB said:


> toni have you ever fished bird island? i spent half my childhood at budgewoi and always looked out at bird island. now i wonder what would've been as i didn't fish back then just surfed. but i think big hoodlums would patrol the washes around the island and it looks deep too with great ledges and even worth a LBG mission.


Have been thinking of getting there sure does look very fishy. Would have to do open ocean surf launch as it is out of reach from the boatramp or do you know of a protected spot to launch from?


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

mikehorbacz said:


> Do any of us central coast guys ever get together for a fish? I'd be super keen to head out with a bunch of AKFF members for a local bash.


There would usually be a few guys on the water at Terrigal or Norah every weekend in the warmer months.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Well done Toni. Happy eating. Don't know why you would consider driving all the way up here.
Grant


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Tony

78 cm Kingy on 15 lb leader! From all accounts I've read here, you are one lucky and happy man.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

mikehorbacz said:


> Do any of us central coast guys ever get together for a fish? I'd be super keen to head out with a bunch of AKFF members for a local bash.


I live locally and I'm keen to head out from NH when I'm not working weekends. Needs to be good weather to get me out these days. I'm not that desperate that i'm willing to be wet and cold to catch a fish ;-)


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

tonieventer said:


> SLB said:
> 
> 
> > toni have you ever fished bird island? i spent half my childhood at budgewoi and always looked out at bird island. now i wonder what would've been as i didn't fish back then just surfed. but i think big hoodlums would patrol the washes around the island and it looks deep too with great ledges and even worth a LBG mission.
> ...


If you still have a bfs just launch out front at budgewoi when there isn't too much swell, but in a stealth u can launch in almost anything i reckon, give it a go and report back, slow troll a live bonito or tailor (even slower for tailor as the spin more than bonito) around the rock early morning and it shouldn't be long before you're getting towed around haha

good luck


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

oh and don't disregard those headlands just north of budge, especially the main wybung headland, big kings and jew have been taken there by some well known LBG guys and its an easy paddle. thats all i really know, hope it helps


----------

